# PC knackst beim Starten und beim Herunterfahren !?



## liljay (24. Juni 2009)

Hallo, ich hab da seit kurzer Zeit das Problem dass mein PC immer beim Starten und Herunterfahren ein Knacksen abgibt, es knackst immer 2 mal hintereinander. Hab auch schon mein Ohr ins Gehäuse gesteckt aber ich kann das Geräusch nicht orten. Woran könnte es liegen? 
Also von der Festplatte kommt dieses Geräusch nicht.

Meiner Hardware: e8400, Gigabyte P35-DS3, G-skill 4 Gb DDR2-1000 ram, Xilence 600 Watt netzteil, 200 GB Samsung HDD.


----------



## Razerking143 (24. Juni 2009)

liljay schrieb:


> Hallo, ich hab da seit kurzer Zeit das Problem dass mein PC immer beim Starten und Herunterfahren ein Knacksen abgibt, es knackst immer 2 mal hintereinander. Hab auch schon mein Ohr ins Gehäuse gesteckt aber ich kann das Geräusch nicht orten. Woran könnte es liegen?
> Also von der Festplatte kommt dieses Geräusch nicht.
> 
> Meiner Hardware: e8400, Gigabyte P35-DS3, G-skill 4 Gb DDR2-1000 ram, Xilence 600 Watt netzteil, 200 GB Samsung HDD.


Hmm Xilence, ich hab schon öfter gehört, dass es mit diesen Netzteilen Probleme gibt, du könntest mal versuchen ein Netzteil eines Freundes zu probieren.


----------



## Sight (24. Juni 2009)

Kann auch gut an irgendeinem Lüfter liegen...


----------



## Malkav85 (24. Juni 2009)

Xilence? Na ja, immer noch besser als LC Power 

Bei "Knacken" hätte ich jetzt gedacht, das es vom Lautsprecher der PC Boxen kommt. 

Zumindest war das bei mir lange Zeit der Fall, da ich meinen Sound vom PC über meinen Verstärker laufen lies und jedes mal beim An- und Ausschalten ein Knacken zu vernehmen war...ist aber in diesem Falle nicht schlimm gewesen.


----------



## AlexFCB87 (16. Juli 2009)

Meiner knackst auch immer wieder mal beim hochfahren, oder beim wechseln vom office in den Spielebetrieb, was an meiner Grafikkarte liegt (Sapphire 4870, Lüfter regle ich im CCC selbst). Beim herunterfahren kann es ja aber irgendwie nicht an der Grafikkarte liegen, außer du meinst nach dem runterfahren, da knackst dann meiner auch wenn sich die Komponenten abkühlen.


----------



## Nilbo (17. Juli 2009)

Kann mich nur MalkavianChild85 anschließen. Hatte das auch mal ne Zeit lang. Hab aber vergessen was ich damals gemacht hab das es aufhört.

Kannst auch mal guggen ob einer deiner Lüfter an einem Kabel oder Lüftergitter ab und an andotzt. Hört sich auch so ähnlich wie ein "knacken" an.
War bei meinem alten Netzteil von CoolerMaster so.

Grüße
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/209-malkavianchild85.html


----------

